# campgrounds in upper michigan by mackinaw area



## ScottyJ98 (Mar 3, 2013)

I've stayed at Mill Creek probably 10 times and have always enjoyed it.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

check out camp Petosega- Emmett cty campgroud.


----------

